# XPEN



## katnanw (Feb 4, 2012)

So yay, I've finally saved up enough for an xpen! Down here individual pieces of wire cost $15 each and I figured I needed 6 or more hence the loooong saving time (1month+). So here's the problem : I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SET IT UP . I need ideas, help? 
Ps should I set it up at the area beside my bed or the area beside my window? The window area is way bigger but my fan is there (so are the cables) and there is direct exposure to sunlight (I live in a flat). The area beside my bed is smaller but there's nothing to block them from running and nothing for them to chew. Help! :lookaround


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

How exciting! We just got our bun a new Xpen today! He Loves it! I'm not sure where to tell you to put it in your home.... But I thought I'd share a pic of how ours is set up... Ours in the kitchen 












Good Luck!


----------



## katnanw (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow omgoodness that looks beautiful and spacious. How many pieces of wire is that? :O


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

It is an 8 panel pen... Including the panel that has a door.


----------



## katnanw (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh .... Snap  here where I live they never sell things in a set >.> bummer .


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

Rabbits shouldn't be in direct sun, so put it by the bed. If the setup there doesn't give as much space as the window area would, couldn't you move your bed a little? 

And look at the bright side of buying the sections individually: you can add 1-2 more at any time. We have to add 8 more if we add any at all.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I would stay further away from the window. Bunnies feel safer in shade. 

If you decide to go with the window area, I would perhaps place some light-coloured covers on top to make it shadier.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## katnanw (Feb 5, 2012)

I found this pet shop hidden away some place near my block of flats (it's quite popular , wonder why I've never heard of them.) they sell it by the bulk and individually so I got the 8 piece set....and I set it up but it's looking rather empty and messy (hay) now


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at the hayrack topic that's fairly new for some ideas to reduce the hay mess.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 6, 2012)

Yay on finding an 8-piece set. Yeah, the hay will get messy unfortunately.


----------



## katnanw (Feb 6, 2012)

HAHAA I don't mind the messy hay but now they're trying to squeeze themselves out of the pen ( Cookie is anyway) . Any ideas on how to stop them from squeezing out?


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 6, 2012)

Squeezing out? Are the spaces between the bars quite big? Are there x-pens with smaller spaces in-between at the store? If yes, I would exchange it for that. 

If no...you can try placing chicken wire around the x-pen. I'm not sure how expensive that is for you. 

You can also try place boards up.

I'm not sure if this may work, but my other possibly cheaper solution (and this is what I used to do to prevent bunnies from seeing each other) is if you have a lot of old bedsheets/covers/curtains/fabric-of-sort and clip it onto the bars with paper binder clips/clothes pins/safety pins.


----------



## katnanw (Feb 6, 2012)

mrbunny wrote:


> Squeezing out? Are the spaces between the bars quite big? Are there x-pens with smaller spaces in-between at the store? If yes, I would exchange it for that.
> 
> If no...you can try placing chicken wire around the x-pen. I'm not sure how expensive that is for you.
> 
> ...



Goodness you are a life saver. No the bars seem pretty normal to me, my rabbits really love squeezing inside / between/ under things so that's pretty much normal behaviour, I'm just worried they'll escape when I'm away at school :/


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess it depends what "normal" is. On my [or Honey's] cage, I can just fit 2 fingers [middle finger & index finger] between the bars. There's no way a rabbit could get out of that.


----------

